# Router insert template



## Dham (Feb 4, 2009)

I am new to the fourum and could use some expertise. I am currenlty building a router table. I have a router table insert but no template for fitting the insert to the table. What is the simpliest way to make a template. 

Thanks


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Dham.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the forum. Good to have you on board. 

I was going to explain how I did mine but I know there are easier ways so I will defer to one of the gurus while I sharpen my communication skills and get my foot out of my mouth.   Yea that's right you guys go ahead and laugh, I sure am.   

Seriously someone will be along soon and give you seasoned advice. I did figure mine out, I just can't seem to put it in words that make sense.  Maybe it is the hour. 

Jerry


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to The Router Forums Dham!
If i understand you correctly, You are looking for a way to copy the base plate. There should be a plate on the base or your machine that can be removed from the router, and you can use that to make a copy of your base and transfer that to your table. When locating the screw holes, be as precise as you can. The center hole can be transfered bu using a v shaped bit, and rotating that while it's attached . Rotate by hand. Hope this helpes. Does that sound good, Dr., and Exp. ?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Assuming you purchased one of the (mostly) rectangular mounting plates, I'd suggest making a template of the appropriate size, and then use a template guide. There's a section here about using template guides, with posts that will help in calculating the size differential for the template. Once you have the shallow rabbet that matches the mounting plate, you can then cut out the center, leaving a wide enough rabbet to accommodate whatever plate-leveling hardware your design calls for.


----------



## andrewmo (Oct 24, 2005)

I've put up a video on YouTube on how to do this using a template. Use Google with the search term "fitting a router table insert plate"
Andrew


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Place your insert plate onto the table surface, fit a strip of 12mm. mdf all around and abutting the plate,(do this with hot melt glue, or double sided tape), use a mortising cutter, (sometimes called a dado cutter, C.M.T. 801 128b or 801 127b which does not need any guide bushes and rout the edges to about 12 to 18mm. cut out the rest with a jigsaw.
To fit the router to the plate, use a centre finder from Trend, this is a cone shaped piece that fits into your router and centralises it, then you can mark your fixing holes. When I can get through the snow to the workshop I will look up the reference number on the centralising cone.
Hope this helps.
Derek.


----------

